# Cruze LT 1.8 Auto. RPMs fluctate while decelarating, poor acceleration, vibrations, no codes



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

I had the same kind of issue. I fixed mine by replacing the spark plugs and properly gapping them.


----------



## Asim (Oct 18, 2020)

cruze991 said:


> I had the same kind of issue. I fixed mine by replacing the spark plugs and properly gapping them.


Thanks. I was told the same thing by a friend yesterday. He had to change the coilpack and the plugs on his cruze 2018 to get rid of this issue. So i'll start with plugs first and then the coilpack maybe,if needed. What's the reccomended gap anyways? Can i gap them myself considering i'll get the regular ac delco sparkplugs?


----------



## cruze991 (Jan 4, 2020)

Asim said:


> Thanks. I was told the same thing by a friend yesterday. He had to change the coilpack and the plugs on his cruze 2018 to get rid of this issue. So i'll start with plugs first and then the coilpack maybe,if needed. What's the reccomended gap anyways? Can i gap them myself considering i'll get the regular ac delco sparkplugs?


Yeah you should be able to. Recommended gap on the stock tune is 0.28


----------

